
Small Startup Keeps Cash Flowing to WikiLeaks - J3L2404
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2010/12/small-startup-keeps-cash-flowing-to-wikileaks/67681/
======
badwetter
Good to hear that there is some way to support Wikileaks now that Paypal has
cut and run. Very disappointed in how some U.S. companies are reacting, when
the U.S. makes fun of countries like Iran, China etc., for doing basically the
same.

------
goombastic
All governments behave similarly. There really isn't much of a difference
between governments anywhere. Democracy the way it is today doesn't seem to be
run by the people. TV, media, Money, and pure force, that's government for
you.

